# تصاريح تصدير اسمنت اليمامه لدول الخليج عامه(مضمونه 100% بإذن الله)



## ارضي عرضي (20 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
يوجد لدينا تصاريح تصدير اسمنت لدول الخليج عامه ولدينا عملاء من دول الخليج ولله الحمد 
كما ان شرط تصريحنا انه يبدأ من 50 مليون كيس وما فوووووق
مع العلم ان سعر الكيس 2 ريال شامل السعاة
وبتوكيل محامي بكل العملية لضمان الحقوق
وبإذن الله خلال اسبوع واحد او اقل تتم العملية 
وللجادين فقط الاتصال
[email protected]​


----------

